# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρδερίνες Εκτροφής στην Κύπρο?

## Dmtrskrk

Καλησπέρα...Ονομάζομαι Δημήτρης είμαι απο κύπρο και είμαι καινούριο μέλος....Απο μικρός πάντα θυμάμαι να εχουμε καναρίνια καθώς και καρδερίνες και  ιθαγενή πουλια σπιτι , τα οποια σχεδον παντα πέθαιναν μετα απο 1-3 χρονια (με εξαίρεση τα καναρίνια ) το πολυ επιδή ήταν πιασμένα !!...Το καλοκαίρι που περασε καθως εγω ελειπα απο το σπιτι (διακοπές) ανεθεσα στα υπολοιπα μελη της οικογενειας μου να φροντιζουν τα πουλιά μου, και όταν ήρθα τα βρήκα ολα σοριασμένα στο πατωμα γιατι δεν τους είχαν βάλει νερο  :: !!! ( πανω κατω 30 πουλια νεκρα , καναρινια και 6 ηθαγενή).Μονο 3 καναρινια επηζησαν και 3 ηθαγενή.Τα καναρίνια που έμειναν τα χάρισα και τα αγρια μετα απο πολύ συλλογισμο τα άφησα ελέυθερα ...Το συναίσθημα αυτό δεν περιγράφεται με τίποτα....και να με τωρα με μια κλόυβα διαστάσεων 2,5 μετρα πλατοσ , 3 μετρα μακρος και 2,5 ύψος καινή...Τώρα μετα απο πολύ διαβασμα όσον αφορα τη διατροφη κα πολλα αλλα για τα ηθαγενή πουλίων αποφάσισα να κάνω μια καινουρια  καλή αρχη με πουλια εκροφής και συγκεκριμένα μόνο με καρδερινες που είναι και οι  αγαπημένες μου.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Κύπρο είναι πολύ δυσκολο να βρεις καδερινες εκτροφής...και οι τιμές που βρήκα είναι απο 450- 600 ευρό το ζευγαρι!!(στα  450 ευρο δεν είχανκαν  δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τυπου!!!).Σε σχεση με την ελλάδα μεγαλη διαφορα στη τιμή(150 ευρο )..Γι' αυτό σας παρακαλω αν ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω καρδερίνες εκτροφής απο σίγουρο εκτροφέα στη κύπρο ας με βοηθήσει...Δεν μπορω να διαθέσω τοσο μεγαλο ποσό( 600 ευρο )αλλα ουτε θέλω να αγοράσω πουλια πιασμένα....

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ καλως ηλθες απο την Μεγαλόνησο στη συντροφια μας! Χαιρομαι ιδιαίτερα για τη θέση που έχεις απέναντι στα πουλάκια που γεννιούνται στη φυση.δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σε βοηθησω ,το μονο που μπορω να σου πω οτι τετοιες τιμες που αναφερεις ισχυουν κυριως για μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες.για ντοπια αρχεγονα πουλακια ειναι εξωφρενικα υψηλές και ειδικα χωρις δαχτυλιδι να μην δεχθεις με τιποτα.ακομα και με δαχτυλιδι να ψαξεις το παρελθον των εκτροφεων γιατι πολλοι δαχτυλιδωνουν και νεοσσους κλεμμενους απο φωλιες.Απο το νησι κατω γνωριζω ενα μελος μας ( γνωριζομαστε και απο το ιστολογιο μου )  που ισως να γνωριζει κατι αν και δεν εχει τετοια πουλακια οσο γνωριζω.θα σου στειλω pm  με λινκ για το προφιλ του ,ενω θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω και γω.ισως δει και το θεμα,ειδικα αφου αναφερεις και την κοινη σας καταγωγη.
  θα παρακαλεσω τοσο εκεινον ,αν δει το θεμα ,οπως και αλλα μελη που θελησουν να σε βοηθησουν να το κανουν μεσω pm γιατι  απαγορευονται στο φορουμ εκ των κανονων οι αγοραπωλησιες.ευχης εργο θα ηταν να ζητουσες να σου χαρισουν και να υπηρχανε τετοια ατομα αλλα και εδω στην ελλαδα αυτα μετριουνται στα δαχτυλα ακομα στο χωρο αυτης της εκτροφης....

----------


## Dmtrskrk

Ευχαριστώ jk21 ..Κι όμως οι τιμές που αναφέρω είναι για αρχέγωνα πουλιά...Για μεταλλαγμενα απο 700 ευρο το ζευγάρι...Στο τέλος όπως βλέπω τα πράγματα πιο φθηνα θα μου έρθει να κλείσω ενα αεροπορικό ησητήριο για αθήνα ή θεσαλονίκη για 2 μερες   να αγοράσω 4  πουλια  και να ερθω πίσω. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: ........ ΧΕΧΕ....

----------

